# ear infection and debris (color)



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

If I've overlooked this information somewhere else on GRF, I apologize.

My girl is currently being treated for an ear infection (yeast) with Conzol drops 2x/day for 21 days. 

A few days into it, she shook loose several large dark brown clumps that I was able to swipe out of her ear edge with a cotton ball. Over the next couple of days she had smaller similar clumps shake out. Into the second week, I was able to put the drops in and massage the ear canal area and nothing came out. In the third week (now), I've noticed that if I massage her ears during the day (even up to 12 hours after the drops) that I can still hear liquid "squishing" around in there and now she's shaking out smallish pale yellow/white/grey clumps. 

I wondered....

1) If the change in color might be the remainder of the drops (that I hear squishing around) that are drying up? 

OR 

2) Is the residual moisture/squishing and this debris color normal and just a sign that we've broken through to the root of the problem?

I planned to call the vet Monday (of course these things generally happen on the weekends ), but any thoughts or knowledge would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I meant to update this last week in case anyone stumbled upon it in the future.

Ear wax/debris can vary in color and texture - from dark brown to grey/white in color and from "waxy" clumps to flaky pieces similar to a fragile popcorn hull in texture.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for the update. I wish all the best to your sweet Hannah and you have Happy Holidays.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the update and the information. 

Did the vet say she is improving? 

I'm sorry I didn't see this thread sooner.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Toby gets huge black chunks in his ears sometimes, but it's not yeast. When he has yeasty ears, it's more the pink, gray, flakey stuff. My vet calls it corn flakes, ewwww.
How is she doing? Sorry I didn't see this earlier.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone!



hotel4dogs said:


> Toby gets huge black chunks in his ears sometimes, but it's not yeast. When he has yeasty ears, it's more the pink, gray, flakey stuff. My vet calls it corn flakes, ewwww.


I'll never look at cornflakes the same way 

Hannah and Toby must have the same ears - always nasty dark stuff in her ears, but it had never tested positive for yeast (until our last trip to the teaching hospital). I've been swiping her ears out every few days her entire life - but, after this diagnosis and the drops, she's had basically clean ears for a week! 

The only exception was over the weekend and she was rubbing her ears and she had a flaky piece sticking out of the canal in each ear. I reached in *very carefully* with tweezers and pulled out a cylindrical shape from each ear and that was it. 

And her ears were bacteria free yesterday (after a week with no meds) - so - no more drops!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hubbub*

Hubbub

Thank you so much for sharing this info with us!!
Hope that your girl is better!!


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Buckskin had brown globs of earwax - yuccccchy! Yeast was usually the culprit; but Bucky had ear problems practically from birth due to congenital malformation of his ear canals.


----------

